# OpenVZ + Ubuntu 12.04 LTS + ISPConfig 3



## hahni (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende wunderschöne Anleitung gefunden:
HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Installation von OpenVZ + Verwaltung von VMs mit ISPConfig 3 (Debian 6.0)

Und diese schöne Anleitung hier ist für Ubuntu 10.04 LTS und hat scheinbar keine Unterstützung von ISPConfig 3:
http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu-10.04

Leider aber hilft die mir nichts, denn ich habe Ubuntu im Einsatz und möchte trotzdem gerne OpenVZ in Verbindung mit ISPConfig 3 laufen lassen.

Wenn ich die Pakete installieren will, geht aber schon nichts mehr:
--
root@server:/# apt-get install linux-image-openvz-686 vzctl vzquota vzdump
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
E: Paket linux-image-openvz-686 kann nicht gefunden werden
--

Und nun?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## logifech (17. Juni 2013)

Benutzt du Debian 7 Wheezy?? Falls ja, ist das richtig so das er das Paket nicht findet, da OpenVZ aus den Debian 7 Repos raus ist. Um trotzdem OpenVZ nutzen zu können musst du es Manuell Installieren sieh dazu: Installing And Using OpenVZ On Debian Wheezy (AMD64) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials Nicht getestet sollte aber Funktionieren so wie alle Howtos von Falko  Danke an der stelle an Ihn.


----------



## hahni (17. Juni 2013)

Ich setze aber Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ein...


----------



## logifech (17. Juni 2013)

Oh nicht drauf geachtet sorry..


----------



## F4RR3LL (18. Juni 2013)

Ich würd erstmal mit nem apt-cache search openvz schauen welche Kernel denn so im Angebot sind.
Der gepostete oben ist ja nen 32 Bit Kernel.

Gruß Sven

/edit: Kurze Recherche ergab. Is nicht mehr dabei.  Ubuntu 12.04 ist 3er Kernel Serie VS OpenVZ Branches http://download.openvz.org/kernel/branches/ Da bleibt wohl nur selber bauen. Grade OpenVZ wäre aber eh Centos empfehlenswert. 
Hihi Du wieder mit deinen Experimenten


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2013)

Unter Umständen könnte auch ein Debian Wheezy Kernel für Ubuntu 12.04 LTS gehen, ist ja so in etwa die Selbe Debian / Linux Generation.


----------



## logifech (19. Juni 2013)

@Till mal eine Allgemine Frage was OpenVZ im zusammenhang mit ISPConfig3 betrifft wenn OpenVZ in den neueren Ubuntu bzw. Debian versionenn nicht mehr Supportet wird, kommt dann bald ein anderes Virtualisierungs modul für ispconfig3 raus oder weiterhin OpenVZ?


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2013)

Wir haben haben hier in der Firma in letzter Zeit diverse verfügbare Linux Virtualisierungen (kvm, xen, virtualbox) getestet (insbesonder Harddisk und mysql performance) und im Hostingbereich kommt keine von denen auch nur annähernd an die Geschwindigkeit von OpenVZ heran, daher blieben ich bei OpenVZ. OpenVZ Kernel werden aktiv entwickelt und stehen auf openvz.org zur Verfügung, daher besteht kein Anlaß eine andere Virtualisierungslösung zu nehmen. LXC ist übrigens für den Hostingbereich meiner Meinung nach immer noch nicht zu gebrauchen, ohne Quota Support hätten alle darauf gehosteten Websites die Möglichkeit beliebig viel Speicher zu verwenden.


----------



## logifech (20. Juni 2013)

ok bin ma gespannt wann eine ovz wheezy version raus kommt. Darf man mal fragen welches OS ihr auf dem OpenVZ Hostsytsem eisnetzt Debian 7 Wheezy?


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2013)

Ich habe derzeit noch Squeeze auf den meisetn Servern, wir haben aber auch schon Testsysteme mit Wheezy.

Hier ist z.B. ein Wheezy guide der 2 verschiedene Möglichkeiten aufzeigt wie man unter Wheezy zu einem OpenVZ Kernel kommt:

Installing And Using OpenVZ On Debian Wheezy (AMD64) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Ich hab den noch nicht mit ISPConfig zusammen getestet, aber an sich sollte es gehen wenn Du dann noch die Schritte zum installieren von apache, php, mysql aus dem ispconifug openvz Tutorial von squeeze nimmst. Die einfachste Methode ist es wahrscheinlich das proxmox repo zu nehmen.


----------



## logifech (21. Juni 2013)

Das klingt Super, https://timmehosting.de ist doch auch auf OpenVZ aufgebaut oder?


----------



## Till (24. Juni 2013)

Zitat von logifech:


> Das klingt Super, https://timmehosting.de ist doch auch auf OpenVZ aufgebaut oder?


Ja, Falko setzt auch OpenVZ ein.


----------



## logifech (24. Juni 2013)

Ich denke mal OpenVZ mit VM Modul von ISPConfig^^

PS: Für all die, die es Intressiert das Howto von Falko um OpenVZ auf einer Debian Wheezy kiste zu Installieren funktioniert Super zusammen mit dem Howto Virtual Maschine managment mit OpenVZ.


----------

